# Baby Cuviers Caiman for sale



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

For sale Baby Cuviers Caiman CB16 Sex unknown in perfect condition.
£600 Ono.


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Baby Cuviers Caiman*


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Paleosuchus palpebrosus*

Price drop on this stunning Caiman £550.


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Cuviers caiman*

Sold :2thumb:


----------

